
TheAI.wiki: The Wiki for AI - aaronyy
http://theai.wiki/Home
======
YeGoblynQueenne
As usual, entirely devoted to machine learning and without showing any hint
that there's anything else to AI than classification -and a bit of clustering.

~~~
andreyk
(I created the wiki). That's only because it's easiest to bootstrap quickly
from current ML glossaries. If you'll notice, there is a 'Knowledge Tree' that
also includes robotics, planning, logic, etc. I work in robotics so definitely
don't think AI is just ML. All that stuff is under wanted pages. Feel free to
sign up and start writing those up!

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Hi. I can't find anything about robotics or planning using the serach box at
the top and a serch for "logic" turns up the page for Biological Neurons.

You have a bigger problem than that, I'm afraid. These are some of the pages I
noticed while looking for the subjects you note above:

[http://theai.wiki/Gambling_As_A_Source_Of_Greenbacks_Online](http://theai.wiki/Gambling_As_A_Source_Of_Greenbacks_Online)

[http://theai.wiki/Free_Earning_Tips%3A_Step_By_Step_Outline_...](http://theai.wiki/Free_Earning_Tips%3A_Step_By_Step_Outline_Of_Make_Money_Online)

[http://theai.wiki/3_Things_Every_Guy_Needs_To_Learn_About_Ap...](http://theai.wiki/3_Things_Every_Guy_Needs_To_Learn_About_Approaching_Women)

[http://theai.wiki/How_To_Purchase_A_Woman_An_Orgasm_-_3_Simp...](http://theai.wiki/How_To_Purchase_A_Woman_An_Orgasm_-_3_Simple_Steps)

[http://theai.wiki/Keyrings___Lanyards](http://theai.wiki/Keyrings___Lanyards)

I think you're being attacked by spam bots.

Edit: There's also a lot of that under "wanted pages".

